# 2 way or 3 way



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all 
I currently have for my mains a 3 way speaker made up of Woofer: 200mm seas Basic P21 Rex DD, crossed to mid around 900 Hz. Mid is Vifa D75MX dome crossed to tweeter at 3khz. Tweeter is Vifa old D 19AD with flerro fluid.

I'm wanting to upgrade the sound of the system by possibly switching to a new tweeter. but would I be better off getting rid of the mids and making the speakers into two way speakers. This would be better from a DIY crossover standpoint. My concerns are:
1/ It looks as though the woofer 's FR becomes a little lumpy around 1000 HZ. so crossover would be difficult and final sound not so great.
2/ When driven hard I don't want to hear intermodulation distortion in vocals(which i have heard in two way speakers previously)

So I am also pondering updating to a better mid /tweeter combination. 
has anybody used the P21REX in a two way before or does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

As you seem to have already pointed out - I'm not sure how remaking a 3-way as a 2-way would be an improvement.

Anyhoo - what is it about these speakers that you feel needs improving? That's the first question you need to answer. Also there is a good chance that you'd get more improvement starting from scratch. Usually simply swapping drivers won't do cut it.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

boomie wrote 
Anyhow - what is it about these speakers that you feel needs improving?. thats a very good question. I would have to say that I have heard speakers with a better sounding treble than mine. I was wanting that clean airy top end that mine don't have so i thought i would replace the tweeter (redesign crossover ofcorse) 

I was also trying to not have to spend money and time on a complete new design:scratchhead:


----------

